# Điều hòa thương mại hay điều hòa dân dụng sẽ làm hài lòng bạn?



## lanthanhhaichau (26/4/22)

Ngày nay nhu cầu sử dụng các sản phẩm điều hòa không khí ngày càng cao, đặc biệt với mục đích sử dụng gia đình, văn phòng, nhà hàng, showroom hoặc nhà xưởng, kho hàng,... khiến cho các sản phẩm điều hòa được sản xuất đa dạng về mẫu mã, thiết kế, công suất để phù hợp với từng mục đích và không gian sử dụng.



Trong đó, điều hòa thương mại và điều hòa dân dụng có tính ứng dụng cao và được sử dụng phổ biến cũng như tìm mua nhiều nhất trên thị trường điện lạnh, tuy nhiên để lựa chọn được dòng máy phù hợp, bạn phải hiểu rõ đặc điểm từng dòng. Thanh Hải Châu mời bạn xem tiếp bài viết dưới đây, đảm bảo sẽ có nhiều thông tin hữu ích cho bạn đấy.



- Về công suất sử dụng
Đối với điều hòa thương mại

• Có công suất phổ biến từ trên 10.230 - 48.000 BTU (bao gồm các dòng: điều hòa âm trần cassette, điều hòa áp trần, điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió, điều hòa tủ đứng) lựa chọn tùy theo kết cấu không gian lắp đặt.

• Với mức công suất lớn, khả năng làm lạnh của dòng máy được tăng cường để đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng đối với không gian rộng, đồng thời đảm bảo yếu tố tiết kiệm cho nhà đầu tư.







Đối với điều hòa điều hòa dân dụng

• Có công suất từ 9.000 - 24.000 BTU (tương đương 1 HP đến 2.5 HP), phù hợp với những không gian có diện tích từ 15m² - 40m².

• Mức công suất làm lạnh trên các dòng điều hòa dân dụng được định ra nhằm đảm bảo đáp ứng tối đa nhu cầu sử dụng và hạn chế lãng phí đối với người tiêu dùng.



[IMG]



- Về thiết kế và nguyên lý hoạt động
Đối với điều hòa thương mại

• Với thiết kế áp trần, sát trần nhà nhằm mục đích tiết kiệm không gian lắp đặt, thuận tiện trong quá trình vệ sinh và tạo độ thoáng, thiết kế mở cho phòng.

• Điều hòa đa tính năng hơn so với các dòng thông thường do không chỉ được lắp đặt theo cơ chế 1-1 (tương đương 1 dàn nóng và 1 dàn lạnh) mà dòng máy có thể kết hợp đa dạng các dòng máy, nhiều dàn lạnh khác nhau.



Đối với điều hòa dân dụng

• Thiết kế đặc trưng của dòng máy dân dụng là điều hòa treo tường với kích thước nhỏ gọn, nổi bật độ tinh tế về đường nét, đồng thời đo lường độ hòa hợp về không gian nội ngoại thất.

• Điều hòa dân dụng được trang bị dàn nóng và dàn lạnh riêng biệt, hoạt động làm lạnh (theo cơ chế hoạt động 1 chiều) hoặc kết hợp tính năng làm lạnh và sưởi (trong cơ chết hoạt động 2 chiều) trên cả 2 dòng Inverter và non Inverter.



- Về không gian, diện tích lắp đặt
Đối với điều hòa thương mại

• Công suất và tính năng hoạt động đáp ứng được yêu cầu lắp đặt cho không gian rộng, diện tích thoáng và thời gian sử dụng liên tục.

• Với công suất làm lạnh định mức lớn và khả năng chống chịu cao trên các dòng máy (âm trần cassette, áp trần, giấu trần nối ống gió) đều thích hợp lắp đặt cho không gian phòng có diện tích lớn, gồm có văn phòng công ty, sảnh lớn và phòng khách sạn, nhà hàng, trung tâm thương mại hay bệnh viện.



[IMG]



Đối với điều hòa dân dụng

• Công suất của điều hòa dân dụng nằm ở mức trung bình và nhỏ, thuận tiện lắp đặt trong những không gian sinh hoạt gia đình như phòng ngủ, phòng sách, văn phòng làm việc diện tích nhỏ.

• Nhờ ưu thế về kích thước , tính ứng dụng đa dạng và thiết kế đẹp mắt, các dòng điều hòa dân dụng thường được lựa chọn để lắp đặt trong căn hộ sát mặt đất hay những căn chung cư có diện tích vừa và nhỏ.



[IMG]



+++ Tin nên đọc: Khi nào nên lắp máy lạnh treo tường, âm trần, áp trần, giấu trần, tủ đứng?


- Về giá thành sản phẩm
Đối với điều hòa thương mại

• Có công suất lớn, mức độ hoạt động cũng như cường độ làm việc gấp nhiều lần so với các sản phẩm điều hòa thông thường nên thường có giá từ trên 11.400.000 - 69.000.000 đồng tùy từng hãng, từng công suất.

• Khi sử dụng sẽ mang lại 3 lợi ích sau: tiết kiệm không gian lắp đặt, tiết kiệm chi phí sửa chữa và tiết kiệm chi phí lắp đặt nhiều thiết bị điện máy thông thường khác.

⇒ Tham khảo sản phẩm tại: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham?brand=0



Đối với điều hòa điều hòa dân dụng

• Giá thành của dòng điều hòa dân dụng, phổ biến nhất là dòng điều hòa treo tường dao động trong mức giá từ 4.750.000 - 31.750.000 đồng tùy từng hãng, từng công suất.

• Đây là mức chi vừa phải, đáp ứng được mọi nhu cầu sử dụng của người tiêu dùng, nhất là đối với các hộ gia đình.

⇒ Tham khảo sản phẩm tại: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-treo-tuong?brand=0



Nếu cần tư vấn thêm bất kì điều gì về sản phẩm - khảo sát công trình - mua hàng - thi công lắp đặt vui lòng liên hệ 0911260247 để được Mr Luân hỗ trợ chi tiết và nhanh nhất.



CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...giua-dieu-hoa-thuong-mai-va-dieu-hoa-dan-dung


----------

